# Need RF Remote for TV1 & 2



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a friend with a 625 receiver. We moved his A/V gear inside a cabinet but the wood door frame around the glass, blocks the IR receiver eye from several viewing locations. Does Dish offer a SD receiver that has RF for TV1 and TV2?

Thank you, Greg


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

The 625 can be made to use UHF for both tv1 and tv2. First you'd need to get a second UHF Pro remote for tv1 though.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

He needs to order a 6.3 remote and a full set of keys. Then he needs to install the green key with the black "1" and UHF Pro on it. Finally, he needs to set the remote ID to synch the new remote to the receiver:

- On old TV1 remote, hit Menu, Menu (or hit System Info button on receiver) to bring up Sys Info screen.
- Press and hold SAT button on new remote until the lights blink
- Pick any unused remote ID between 2 and 16, and type the number in to the keypad. No leading zeros.
- Hit the # key. Wait for the lights to blink twice.
- Hit the REC button. You should see the TV1 remote configuration (on the Sys Info screen) change from IR to UHF Pro and the new remote ID. Any further keypresses will cause the TV1 to blink, acknowledging that the receiver is picking up the signal from the new remote.
- Hit Select.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

IIP said:


> He needs to order a 6.3 remote and a full set of keys. Then he needs to install the green key with the black "1" and UHF Pro on it. Finally, he needs to set the remote ID to synch the new remote to the receiver:
> 
> - On old TV1 remote, hit Menu, Menu (or hit System Info button on receiver) to bring up Sys Info screen.
> - Press and hold SAT button on new remote until the lights blink
> ...


Actually, on the 625 its different. He does need the 6.3 remote, but he needs to put the green key with a green 1 and uhf pro.

Then he needs to hit menu-6-1-6 on the old tv1 remote.

This will put him on a tv1 uhf pro setup menu. He needs to select enable on that screen, and then go to where it says system info on that screen and select it.

Then he needs to hit up on the remote so where it says Rem Addr in box i is highlighted. then...

- Press and hold SAT button on new remote until the lights blink
- Pick any unused remote ID between 2 and 16, and type the number in to the keypad. No leading zeros.
- Hit the # key. Wait for the lights to blink twice.
- Hit the REC button. You should see the TV1 remote configuration (on the Sys Info screen) change from IR to UHF Pro and the new remote ID. Any further keypresses will cause the TV1 to blink, acknowledging that the receiver is picking up the signal from the new remote.

Then use the new remote to select done on the system info screen, done on the tv1 uhf pro setup screen, and then cancel out of the menus.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

It's called Dual UHF Pro and we do offer it. 

Call in, order a UHF Pro remote. Will be $19.99 plus S&H and tax, will be there in 3-5 business days. Then once you receive it you will have to go into your menus on the rcvr and change TV1 remote to the new UHF rem, which basically means readdressing that new remote to the rcvr.

Puck gave you the rundown, I recommend using it. Will be quicker than calling in and getting stuck in the IVR for a while.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

I just have a 6.0 remote controlling my 625 TV-1. All I had to do was enable TV-1 UHF Pro and match the remote address.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

chainblu said:


> I just have a 6.0 remote controlling my 625 TV-1. All I had to do was enable TV-1 UHF Pro and match the remote address.


If he has an extra UHF remote for TV-2, he should try removing the key with the 2 on it and flipping it over. All that really has to be done is move the little switch inside to the opposite position.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> If he has an extra UHF remote for TV-2, he should try removing the key with the 2 on it and flipping it over. All that really has to be done is move the little switch inside to the opposite position.


That would just put it in IR mode. The OP is looking for RF remote control.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for all of the detailed replies, we'll get right on it.

Greg


----------

